# Sammy the escape artist water snail AWOL again



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

My watersnail the baby Sammy, Rocky died. Anyway my baby watersnail Sammy has a habit of escaping. He's done it again can't see him anywhere. He's not where he should be as we checked that when I took Rocky's body out. It's not the first time he's escaped. Is there anything I can do to keep him where he should be. He's a little explorer can even get by the lid on the tank which is heavy and always on properly. How does he do it. I'm having to watch where I step.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Would putting a few large stones on the tank prevent him from getting in? And maybe one or two on the lid of his bowl too to stop him escaping as long as it doesn't effect his breathing or anything (I don't know if water snails need air, never had any ).


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

davidc said:


> Would putting a few large stones on the tank prevent him from getting in? And maybe one or two on the lid of his bowl too to stop him escaping as long as it doesn't effect his breathing or anything (I don't know if water snails need air, never had any ).


Not sure oh and guys hecwas already in the bowl when I got him.:frown2: not sure I trust Dylan if he was in the tank.


----------

